# Kicked up Artichoke, Spinach Bake!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

I loosely followed_ Kat's Artichoke Spinach Bake recipe_ to create a full meal instead of just a side dish. Let me tell you it was fantastic! I don't measure much but I used approximately the ingredients from Kat's recipe. I added some feta, and Queso Fresco to the cheese mixture. Instead of frozen spinach I used fresh from our garden spinach that I chopped (I left some whole leaves to layer in. I added fresh chives and boxwood basil from our garden. I also added a zucchini from our garden. I sauteed the zucchini with the onion to make sure that it would be fully cooked as the fiancee likes her veggies more cooked than I do. I meant to add olives, but I forgot (had a partial can open that I wanted to use up). I seeded four Roma tomatoes and diced them up and into the cheese mixture along with 4 chopped mini sweet peppers and 4 chopped jalapenos. I used mini lasagna noodles. I mixed the sauteed veggies with some of the noodles for the first layer into the casserole dish. Then I spread half the cheese mixture in, added more noodles on top of that. Put in the layer of spinach leaves. Added some more of the cheese mixture, then more noodles. At this point I realized that I had forgot the Artichokes! so I chopped those up and put them on the top, added more mozzarella and Parmesan. I typically don't use the oven so I fired up the grill and put the whole thing in the bbq. Took about 15 minutes at right around 425* 













9456367523_e96799ed7f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Cheese mixture ready for mixing in spinach, basil, and chives.













9456365235_8cdd44df4c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Sauteed zucchini, onion, garlic, and mini sweet peppers mixture.













9459141936_76be066983_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Was in a hurry so didn't get many layering shots. This is the second layer of cheese mixture.  More noodles went on after this. Then the rest of toppings.













9456363219_60a4b10b4f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






So tasty!!!













9456357629_af16838823_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






The final layer! Look at all that good cheese and the forgotten artichokes!













9459136452_b3d86385bd_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Onto the grill. Was a bit higher than 425* and I left it in for about 15 minutes.

Knowing that I wouldn't be able to get the top browned I whipped out the one thing that I knew could get the job done.













9459130404_7bb19975d3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Just not used for blow torch nachos!













9459128360_96bfbbb71f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013


















9459126164_27941e325b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013


















9459124168_157daf8867_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






This recipe is super versatile you could add just about anything to it. Smoked Prawns would be a nice addition. I could see chicken, pork, ground beef. My fiancee suggested mushrooms, but I have to draw the line somewhere!

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Case,

That looks amazing!!  And kudos also to Kat for inspiring your creation!

I especially like the use of the fresh spinach, rather than having to go to the trouble of wilting and squeezing it first. The texture doesn't look wet at all, so obviously the noodles must have absorbed the moisture from the spinach and zucchini.

Lovely, lovely!

Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Case,
> 
> That looks amazing!!  And kudos also to Kat for inspiring your creation!
> 
> ...


Thanks Clarissa, it was tasty and the leftovers are going to feed us for a few days!

I didn't pre-cook the spinach as we prefer to add it to dishes like this raw. Just a quick rinse and ring under the kitchen faucet. I didn't add the 1/4 up noodle water so I'm sure the noodles (pre-cooked) absorbed whatever moisture was in there. I think this evening I'll grill up shrimp to add to this, yumm!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks wonderful...and I like your kicked up version!  We have put chicken (smoked) in it and that rocks too.

Great!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks wonderful...and I like your kicked up version!  We have put chicken (smoked) in it and that rocks too.
> 
> Great!
> 
> Kat


Thanks for the inspiration Kat! I just had a big piece for breakfast, yumm!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have to say that blow torched anything is always good!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 7, 2013)

You guys are setting that bar pretty high.

Fantastic job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> You guys are setting that bar pretty high.
> 
> Fantastic job


Thanks!! would be good side dish to go with your Buckboard and Canadian bacon pie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2013)

Last night we grilled up prawns and added to the mix. Wow that was good. Which gave me another idea, this dish would be fantastic with Dungeness crab. Or oysters from the Oregon Oyster Farm in Yaquina Bay! OR fresh picked mussels! All smoked of course!


----------



## chef willie (Aug 8, 2013)

Dude, you're on a roll now....looks xlnt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Dude, you're on a roll now....looks xlnt


Thanks Willie it was tasty!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2013)

That looks amazing! Thanks to Kat for the inspiration to "kick it up"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> That looks amazing! Thanks to Kat for the inspiration to "kick it up"


Thanks Alesia! I can't wait to give this a try with smoked oysters or Dungeness crab!


----------

